# Problems with bucks testicles?



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

I am having great difficulty posting this so here goes again.........I just noticed these lumps on my 6 month old buck's testicles? They are not hard lumps and almost seem like extra skin?? I don't spend much time at this end of the goat, so I do not know exactly how long they have looked this way. Is this normal or should I have the vet come out and take a look? FYI - This is our first buck. Thanks for any input  Carrie

PS - Hope I haven't flooded the site with pictures of my goat's testicles. If I have....sorry :blush


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

To me it looks normal enough, I do not see anything out of place other than one side is spent more than the other...which is normal.
If you are reffering to the brownish bottom of the right testicle that is also normal. The bulbous ends are also normal  
Maybe someone else will hop on here and see something different but I see normal testies in this pic.
Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I also don't see anything I would call bumps


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much! We got back from the hospital last night and my husband said, "are those supposed to look like that?" and honestly since I don't ever pay too much attention to "those", I couldn't answer him. You have put my mind at ease, I didn't need another scare right now  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Normal looking to me.. NOT that I spend any time looking at bucks testicles.. LOL... we all do don't we..
Barb


----------



## CarrieC (Mar 31, 2011)

Guess I'd better pay more attention from now on


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

No need to be embarrassed about posting pics like that here. :lol I was so proud of one of my doe's udders and had posted a pic on my personal FB page as opposed to just the farm page... I got a response from a family member (who refuses to eat our fresh eggs, btw so it gives you an idea of her point of view on the matter) that it was weird and gross as if it was pornographic or something! My goat friends "got it." I'm quite sure folks here won't bat an eye at your pic. :biggrin


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to had a Sgt. who just couldn't understand why so many pictures of horses, goats, cattle, etc, were of the rear end! He much preferred to look at their faces! hehehe I tried to explain it to him, but as a non-livestock person who only had dogs, cats and ferrets as pets only, he just didn't "get it"!

When co-workers peek over my shoulder at udders and testicles they tell me I'm a "perv"!


----------

